# Poorly Budgies



## BooBooBudgie (May 31, 2015)

I am really scared.
Both Budgies are sick. I brought them to the vet yesterday and they have a respiratory infection which is now being administered in their drinking water. One budgie is panting a lot and the other one whimpers when it flies, eats and preens itself. They are quite chatty still.

My fears are:

1. I can't tell if they are drinking their water as I work all day

2. That they are not going to get better

3. I don't know how they got this infection

Can anyone let me know what they think in their own experience of this? I would really appreciate it. Thank you

From BooBudgie :yellow face:and his brother Yogi:clearwing 1:


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Sorry your birds are ill. I would confine them to their cage until they improve, they need their strength to recover and do not need to be flying around right now and putting strain on their respiratory system. One of my birds recently had a respiratory infection, the medication the vet gave me was given right into the mouth and not in the water, that way you can be sure of how much the bird is getting. Was it an avian vet that saw your birds? If they are not improving I would let the vet know right away and maybe the method of medicating them can be changed or they could stay in the hospital until they improve.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The birds need to be confined to their cage.

I would recommend you call your Avian vet and ask if you have the option to give them the medication via syringe twice a day rather than in their water.
Administering the medication orally via syringe ensures they are getting the medication in the recommended dosage whereas administration via water is hit or miss.

I would also suggest you use a warm mist humidifier in the room with a drop or two of 100% pure essential eucalyptus oil in it (do not use the "fragrance" type oil). The warm mist and eucalyptus will help to open their airways making it easier for them to breathe.

The birds may have become ill by being in a cold draft or simply from bacteria that was in the environment.

It is very important that you ensure your birds have a healthy diet. Just like with people, diet plays a big part in how well a bird's body can fight off infections.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/315033-healthy-diet-your-budgie.html

Take the time to review the information in the Budgie Articles. The more you know about how to properly care for your budgies, the better prepared you will be if/when there is illness or injury.

As Cody indicated, it is important to see an Avian Vet as they have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

I hope your birds have a full and speedy recovery.

Best wishes *


----------

